# Is the ACCUTRIGGER worth it?



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

i have been doing some research over the last month on what i want to use as my dedicated coyote gun. i am currently using my 30-06 and the 150 grainers just tear the dogs up. i have been looking at Savages pretty hard in a .223 but i keep hearing good things about the Stevens. from what i have seen is the Stevens is a Savage without an ACCUTRIGGER and with an ugly stock. i dont care about the stock part, but is the accutrigger worth the extra $100 bucks or so? thanks.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I never liked Savages as I hated the triggers on them. With the advent of the Accutrigger I have seriously considered them, especially after a friend let me shoot his. I wish others would come up with a trigger that good.


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I have heard about how accurate the savages are but I personally hate the actions. They are very rickety and are not smooth at all! What good is accuracy if you can't get a cartridge in the action?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have had a Savage in 22-250 Weather Warrior for about a year now. The only thing I don't like is that the bolt cocks on the upstroke. That always has a tendency to pull the scope out of alignment with your eye.

The accutrigger I think is worth it. I know I am repeating myself here, but I read an article about an experiment where they took expensive guns with bad triggers and gave to a group of ten or so people to shoot. Then they took cheap guns that had trigger jobs and let people shoot them. All the people shot the cheap guns with good triggers better than the very expensive rifles.

I have a Remington XR100 Rangemaster that I was not happy with at all. Recently Remington sent me a new trigger (on warranty) and I am much happier with that rifle. It took five minutes to install and works perfectly. Once I started looking for a load again I found that it likes Hornady V-Max without moly. Groups are under .3 inches and often .25 inch. You will never be disappointed in spending money on a good trigger.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Savages have always reminded me of a "toy" gun, kinda chinsy feeling.

Granted ive never shot one, but have handled them at shows and in stores, they just feel cheap to me.


----------



## lotero (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow you guys are fast, and giving me exactly what i need thanks. is the weatherby vanguard that much better because it is right there pricewise with the ones i am looking at.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Get the Savage, it's more accurate by far than the Weatherby and the accutrigger is great. I just love it how all these guys here knock the Savage even though they admit that they've never shot one.

Opinions based on anything other than experience are worth what, :2cents: if that.



hogcaller said:


> I have heard about how accurate the savages are but I personally hate the actions. They are very rickety and are not smooth at all! What good is accuracy if you can't get a cartridge in the action?


Huh?

I was issued a 10FP in 1998, went through three seperate sniper schools and countless hours of training. My book shows that since 1998 I've put in excess of 12,000 rounds through that rifle. It has now been sent in for a new tube. Not once did I ever have a problem getting a round in the action. And that included cold weather and night shooting. In fact I liked the Savage so well that when they came out with the accutrigger I bought my own. Rickety my a$#.

huntin1


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

Don't listen to huntin1, he's a bitter old man. :wink:  :lol:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Old maybe, but I'm a sweet guy, just ask my wife...................on second thought, don't. 

:beer:

PS: if you think I'm old, ya otta meet plainsman, I think he was there when dirt was made.  :wink:

huntin1


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

Dirt wasn't invented yet when Plainsman was born. 8) :beer:

I personally don't own a Salvage 8) but I have sighted a few in for a few guys at the range. They have all shot really nice. I suppose around .75 MOA or so with factory ammo. I would consider that acceptable for a "hunting rifle." No doubt in my mind at all that with a little work a guy could/would get them to be a sub .5 MOA rifle. For the most part anyway.

However, I am not a big fan of the Accutrigger. To me they feel a bit "2 stageish." I am not a 2 stage guy. For the same amount of money you can get a Rifle Basix trigger or better yet add another 100 bucks and buy a Timney. IMO :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I recently purchased a Rem 700 vlss in 22-250 and a Savage 110FP in 25-06, which I had glass bedded to a boyds thumbhole varminter stock. They look and feel pretty similar, but the trigger on the Savage is 100% better than the Rem 700. I am no sniper, but I shot better with the savage every time I have been to the range.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Accutrigger is a very nice feature. My 12 year old son is pretty accurate with it on a 7mm-08. I can see how it can help.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

windowlicker


> Dirt wasn't invented yet when Plainsman was born.


I was going to post a picture of my first day in the field as a biologist, but my darn CD drive will not open up. Anyway, it had a pterodactyl in the background. So instead I'll tell you how outdated my humor is. When I was still working and we had a Christmas (there I go again, HOLIDAY) party there was a drive for charity. Four charities were picked and for every dollar you gave a bear representing a charity would move forward an inch. After a week the charity that was ahead got all the money. Someone snuck in and did in one of the charity bears during early morning or late evening. I wonder who would have done such a thing? He got a picture too. True story.
Poor little fella lay there all week and no one tried to revive him.

I think the statute of limitations has run out for killing this guy.


----------



## windowlicker (Dec 17, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## polarnewfie (Nov 10, 2007)

Get the Savage, it's more accurate by far than the Weatherby and the accutrigger is great. I just love it how all these guys here knock the Savage even though they admit that they've never shot one.

Opinions based on anything other than experience are worth what, if that.

hogcaller wrote: 
I have heard about how accurate the savages are but I personally hate the actions. They are very rickety and are not smooth at all! What good is accuracy if you can't get a cartridge in the action?

Huh?

I was issued a 10FP in 1998, went through three seperate sniper schools and countless hours of training. My book shows that since 1998 I've put in excess of 12,000 rounds through that rifle. It has now been sent in for a new tube. Not once did I ever have a problem getting a round in the action. And that included cold weather and night shooting. In fact I liked the Savage so well that when they came out with the accutrigger I bought my own. Rickety my a$#.

huntin1

I give a big +.99MOA on that one.
I have a Savage 116FCSS .300 Win Mag weather warrior. I live in the Far North of Canada. I use that gun in the most extreme climates including -
-52 Degrees Celcius. I find the action extremely reliable and have never had feeding problems. (even with snow on some of the bullets)
The bolt has a solid feel and is probably one of the smoothest, most balanced bolts I have used in many years. It routinely makes long shots on big frozen lakes look easy. I have knocked down some fine caribou, moose, wolves, and a nice wolverine with it. I rarely miss a decently long shot unless for some reason I was snow blind or facing bright sun glare.
Anyhow, Unless someone has shot one, how can they possibly suggest that they dont like em, based on folklore, rumours, perception and the like.
So speaking of small monetary amounts, that was my .02 cents worth


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Another vote here for the Savage and Accutrigger. I have one in .223 and really like it. By the time you rework or upgrade the trigger on the Stevens which are fine guns themselves, you might as well just pay a little extra and be ready to go from the git-go. Only issue I have with the Savage is the upward cocking action of the bolt is a little stiff on my gun. That could just be me though and will most likely will smooth out with time or some attention on my part. Other than that it is solid with a smooth action. Feeding has never been a issue.


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

I got a .17hmr about a year ago shot a lot of rounds through that with the accu trigger and love it. Just recently got a .204 in savage and i got that accutriger to such a light pull. It is so nice!


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

Savage makes a very accurate rifle and the Accutrigger makes it even better. My son's Savage is as accurate as my Tikka and his Savage was made before the Accutrigger. Proof is in the hunting:


----------



## rasmusse (Oct 24, 2006)

After 8 years son's Savage still shoots as accurate as the first day and there have been no problems at all with the rifle. Most accurate rifle out of the box you can buy, with the possible exception of the Tikka, and certainly the best buy on big game rifles today. Here's more proof:


----------



## CANON2000 (Mar 18, 2007)

buy a stevens and have a trigger job done or buy an adjustable one 
CANT GO WRONG still cheaper


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I have had a savage 116 in 30-06 since I was 12 and have just bought a model 12 FLV in 22-250. I love the accutrigger and think it is well worth it. The only thing I dont really like is the synthetic stock, it feels kind of cheap but doesnt hurt its funtionality. Overall I am very happy with the gun and Savage.


----------



## Estaban (Mar 17, 2006)

I bought a Savage .243 w/ accu-trigger 3 years ago and I absolutly LOVE it! It is very accurate and an absolute pleasure to shoot in the field or the range. I found the action was a bit tight at first but after cycling the action for several hours at a time while watching tv teh action is smooth as glass now.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm gonna have to parcially disagree on some of this. I agree, the accu trigger is great, but the actual Savage , in *MY* opinion is they are junk. Like stated before, there are alot of people that like them but I don't. The actions are rickety and they feel weird to shoulder. I hunted with a Savage for two years. I filled my tags but the rifle was very limiting. I love the rimfires though and I have a 17 with the accutrigger and it is deadly. Get a Ruger. But *ALL* of this is just my :2cents:


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

I have to agree with varmit b gone. While the accutrigger is nice, it is the only thing I like about the rifle. They look cheap and feel cheeper. Get one with a scope in a store and shoulder it. Feel how awkward it feels. See if your eye lines up with the scope or if you have to crane your neck into an uncomfortable position. Cycle the action while shouldered and see if you can stay on target. To me these factors are more important than how the trigger feels when hunting. Many times I have something jump up in the woods and I only have a second to mount my rifle, identify my target, decide to shoot or not, get on target and bring it down. My Ruger just feels natural and thus handles faster. As far as the trigger is concerned a good gunsmith can smooth out the trigger for under $50, you can buy a new trigger for under $100, or you can do what I did and for some sandpaper ($5) and a spring from a hardware store ($.50) CAREFULLY fix your own trigger.


----------



## cjb41 (Feb 14, 2008)

SAVAGE 93 R17 BTVS, .17 HMR $400.00+ Rimfire Rifle.

Accu-Trigger, "Wonderful", Accuracies, "Very good", Action, "Poor", Quality Control, "Sucks"!!!


----------

